# Remove & install a RP25513 kit for a delta faucet?



## LarryF (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like the repair kit (a stem assembly with seals) might apply to many Delta faucets, but this particular one is for a lavatory sink and the faucet number is 4530-PBLHP. My problem is that I can't get the old stem out. According to the instructions that came with the kit, it should just pull out after the water is shut off and the handle is removed. I was able to get that far and can see by looking at the top of the old stem that the part I picked up is the right one. But even though I have applied a strong pull, it won't budge. It might be that it's just tight because of calcium deposits, but I wonder if there might be something else restricting it from coming out. I am of the opinion that this is a pretty common part for delta faucets, so I'm hoping some other DIYer might have some successful experience and will share that with me.


----------



## LarryF (Oct 4, 2011)

Never mind! I got it. And for anyone who is interested, here's a youtube site with a lot of videos of Delta faucet repair.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0lLoquGdYY


----------

